# Jhymn et mot de passe



## mac4921 (8 Octobre 2005)

Salut,
Je suis un petit peu ennuyé avec un des conseils d'avosmac : Jhymn pour traitement de "DRM restrictif".
Comme beaucoup je souhaiterais pouvoir graver un cd mp3 afin d'écouter MA musique ACHETEE dans ma voiture.
Jhymn semble être la solution mais il me demande mon identité iTunesMusicStore avec mot de passe et tout le tintouin ... pas vraiment envie de lui donner ça, moi !!!
Est-ce que vous êtes sûr de la probité, honnêteté, éthique, morale au dessus de tout soupçons de ce soft ??


----------



## DeniX (9 Octobre 2005)

mac4921 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je suis un petit peu ennuy&#233; avec un des conseils d'avosmac : Jhymn pour traitement de "DRM restrictif".
> Comme beaucoup je souhaiterais pouvoir graver un cd mp3 afin d'&#233;couter MA musique ACHETEE dans ma voiture.


Bonjour
Ou est le probl&#232;me !?! Dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences iTunes -> Avanc&#233; -> Gravure et l&#224; tu choisi CD MP3 via Format de disque &#8230; et tu lances la gravure   
D'autre part les fichiers perdent leur DRM lors de la gravure &#8230;  



			
				mac4921 a dit:
			
		

> Jhymn semble &#234;tre la solution mais il me demande mon identit&#233; iTunesMusicStore avec mot de passe et tout le tintouin ... pas vraiment envie de lui donner &#231;a, moi !!!
> Est-ce que vous &#234;tes s&#251;r de la probit&#233;, honn&#234;tet&#233;, &#233;thique, morale au dessus de tout soup&#231;ons de ce soft ??



celui-l&#224; je ne connais pas   

DeniX


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Ou est le problème !?! Dans les Préférences iTunes -> Avancé -> Gravure et là tu choisi CD MP3 via Format de disque ? et tu lances la gravure
> D'autre part les fichiers perdent leur DRM lors de la gravure ?



T'es sur de ça ? je pensais que la DRM ne suivait pas uniquement si tu gravais les morceaux sur un CD Audio (AIFF) ?


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur de ça ? je pensais que la DRM ne suivait pas uniquement si tu gravais les morceaux sur un CD Audio (AIFF) ?


Pas de réponse ?
Tant pis, je vais essayer.


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Ou est le problème !?! Dans les Préférences iTunes -> Avancé -> Gravure et là tu choisi CD MP3 via Format de disque &#8230; et tu lances la gravure
> D'autre part les fichiers perdent leur DRM lors de la gravure &#8230;
> 
> ...


 
Non ça ne fonctionnera pas.... seuls les fichiers qui sont déjà en mp3, ou ceux en aiff (Wav sur Windows) seront gravés en mp3.

Les fichiers en aac ou aac protégés (donc ceux en provenance du music store), seront tout simplement ignorés (et sans message d'alerte).

Il faut passer par une gravure en CDAUdio (sur CD-RW par exemple)  puis réimportation en mp3 avant gravure du CD mp3

J-Hymn permet d'éviter l'étape CDAudio. Par contre pour décoder les aac protégés, il lui faut les éléments constitutifs de la clé de chiffrage... d'où les références du comptes iTunes Music Store qui sont demandées.

De plus ça permet d'éviter toute dérive dans l'usage de cet utilitaire... par exemple si tu diffuses les titres achetés sur l'iTMS autour de toi (ou si quelqu'un te pique ton Mac ou ton iPod avec ces titres), J-Hymn ne sera d'aucune utilité pour déprotéger ces fichiers.


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Non ça ne fonctionnera pas.... seuls les fichiers qui sont déjà en mp3, ou ceux en aiff (Wav sur Windows) seront gravés en mp3.


En effet. Voici ce qu'on lit sur l'aide d'iTunes::


> 5. Insérez un disque CD-R vierge, puis cliquez à nouveau sur Graver le CD.
> 
> Si vous souhaitez uniquement lire le CD sur votre ordinateur, vous pouvez également employer un disque CD-RW. Pour l?écouter sur un lecteur stéréo, optez pour un disque CD-R.
> 
> Si votre liste de lecture comprend des morceaux dans un format autre que MP3, notamment des morceaux achetés sur l?iTunes Music Store, ils ne seront pas gravés sur le CD.


----------



## DeniX (11 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Non ça ne fonctionnera pas.... seuls les fichiers qui sont déjà en mp3, ou ceux en aiff (Wav sur Windows) seront gravés en mp3.
> 
> Les fichiers en aac ou aac protégés (donc ceux en provenance du music store), seront tout simplement ignorés (et sans message d'alerte).
> 
> ...




Bonsoir
désolé de répondre tardivement.  
c'est effectivement la réponse adéquate à la question de mac4921 la mienne avait zappé la conversion préalable en mp3
quant aux fichiers protégés iTunes affiche une alerte : Le fichier «xxxxxx» est un fichier iTunes Music Store. Il est impossible de le graver sur un CD MP3.

idem pour une demande de conversion «Convertir la sélection en MP3» iTunes affiche le message : Conversion de «xxxxxx» impossible : les fichiers protégés ne peuvent etre convertis en d'autres formats.
il faut donc en passer par Jhymn ou la manip des CD.

DeniX


----------

